# Power Problem 5th Wheel



## dstewart9 (Aug 30, 2010)

Ok guys i have a 2012 Sabre 5th wheel 31RETS. Recently when i hook up at a campsite to a 50amp breaker some of my outlets & microwave will not work. But when i reduce it down to a 30 amp or even 110 it works fine. I thought i had a short somwhere at first, but it seems to be perfectly fine when i reduce it down. 

Right now its not a problem, but will be when i try to run both AC's when it gets hot it will be. 

Has anybody else had this problem? Thanks for your help.

David


----------



## glampers (May 29, 2013)

Have you tried plugging in at a different 50 amp power box besides the one you were plugged into when you were having problems? Do you have a internal or external surge protector? Could have been the 50 amp power had surges and you trailer/fuse panel/surge protector was protecting you by shutting things down. Why it worked fine with 30 amp is because it wasn't reaching the dangerous surge levels. Have you changed any of the fuses lately? Do you still have warranty on trailer? If you don't they do have rv doctors/mechanics that will come to you so you may want to look into that. It's reasonable priced.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Sounds like one of the legs in the 50 amp box you plug into was not hot.


----------



## glampers (May 29, 2013)

go read this post

http://www.forestriverforums.com/forums/f218/no-power-but-plugged-in-to-50-amp-service-24951.html


----------



## glampers (May 29, 2013)

sounds like the 50 amp breaker you were plugged into wasn't working so you were running off your batteries. But when you plugged into 30 amp and everything worked means the 30amp breaker was working.


----------

